# Boyce Thompson Arboretum, Superior AZ



## AzJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure if this should go here or in the field trips section. I put it here because it's only plants.


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

More...........


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

More.........


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

Last two........


----------



## toast4nat (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm really digging those golden barrel cacti. Too bad they only grow in Mexico.


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 20, 2011)

Flowers and Bees


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 21, 2011)

Love that place.  Made the mistake of going in mid-July...hotter than Hades.


----------



## BrettG (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice.Great pics!


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 22, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Love that place.  Made the mistake of going in mid-July...hotter than Hades.


I was there at 7:30AM in Mid June and it was hot after an hour or so. May and June are nice times of year to visit. A lot of things are in bloom. I wont even go outside in July, when I'm visiting that part of the state.

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




BrettG said:


> Nice.Great pics!


Thank you.


----------



## Brachypelmo (Jun 22, 2011)

toast4nat said:


> I'm really digging those golden barrel cacti. Too bad they only grow in Mexico.


Those Pictures were taken in Arizona?


----------

